# advanced edit update thread title does not appear to work



## Joe Cool (Feb 24, 2015)

I changed my thread title from 

"15 year anniversary" 

in "long term success in marriage" sub forum to 

"15 year anniversary & being a competent spouse concept"

and it doesn't show up in the listings. It only shows up when you open the thread. 

That sucks since the edit is very relevant to the contents of the thread and the insightful (helpful) points made within the post

It would be awesome if the mods could change the title for me and look into the technical issue that does not update the advanced edit title changes

Thx


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

It should be working now. I changed it for you. 
I believe you edited the sub-content but not the title. 

~ LL, community support


----------



## Joe Cool (Feb 24, 2015)

Thank you very much for that and all you do to keep the lights on


----------

